

Show HN: Watchwords.tv, an auto scrolling ebook reader - rdwallis
https://www.watchwords.tv

======
rdwallis
For something more fun to read than my intro try Warbreaker by Brandon
Sanderson:

[https://www.watchwords.tv/read/Q6jQrky0m/Warbreaker](https://www.watchwords.tv/read/Q6jQrky0m/Warbreaker)

------
rdwallis
Looking for feedback and first impressions.

